# cel flashing service stabilitrak rough engine



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I just started it again im get a misfire the engine light is on to stay now. Could it be the copper plugs? Im also noticing some oil around the valve cover. Unrelated issue I believe.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I read the stick on the valve cover but would this cause a misfire code and the engine t o run really rough?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

you really have 740000 miles on that thing?


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

What code(s) is being thrown?


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> you really have 740000 miles on that thing?


 Lmao 74000


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I put the orginal plugs back in seemed to help. Threw code p0302. Maybe this car cant use coppers?


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Coil is bad, also this will be my SECOND water pump


----------



## JustinA2012! (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you ever fix the issue??? My 2012 Rs 1.4 is doing the same thing!


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So after fixing the negative battery cable ( previous one was loose) the car was fine for a few days. Yesterday when I started going, i got P015b (o2 sensor delayed response-lean to rich) and p0302 (cylinder 2 misfire detected). Is my O2 sensor going out and should be replaced?


----------

